# Fatality In Ohio



## BigUglySquirrel (Aug 22, 2007)

I hoped I'd never have to post this. 

I don't have all the details, but today a local trimmer that has been in the business for many years lost his life. Junior Cope of Cope's Tree Service in Carlisle, Ohio was on a job today when apparently a pin broke and dumped him from the bucket at full height (60' working) onto his head on the cab cage. He died pretty well instantly from the reports that I've gotten. (broken neck, broken arms and various other damage)

The part that I hope really hits home here is that a) his bucket was nice and in good cosmetic condition and B) He didn't have a saddle/buckstrap on from initial reports. I'll get you all more details when they come in but in the meantime, God be with the family and keep them in your prayers. They are good people, as was Cope...God rest his soul. 

Please, take a moment to check over your equipment and think twice before you head up ANYTHING without your fall protection. We tempt fate everyday in this industry and there's only so many times that you can get away with it.

You know you've done it before. So have I. YOU DON'T GET A SECOND CHANCE!! You've either got it on when it happens or you don't. Just think about it.


----------



## BigUglySquirrel (Aug 22, 2007)

I've got it in the wrong area. Sorry guys. Wasn't paying attention. Would someone please take a moment to move this to the appropriate place? I don't know how to go about it. Thanks.


----------



## Sprig (Aug 22, 2007)

That is simply horrible man, my heart and prayers go out to all involved. I can't understand people in buckets not clipping in, see it all the time around here and I shudder.




You said a pin broke/sheared, which one?


----------



## clearance (Aug 22, 2007)

How very sad. I often forget to clip in, though I always wear a harness. Perhaps this will help me remember. We learn from tragedy, what a high price it is.


----------



## Jumper (Aug 22, 2007)

Sorry to hear this terrible news. Thoughts and prayers to family and friends that are hurting from this loss.

Just had a fall arrest course here last Thursday, certainly review but my employer requires I take it before I get into a lift or picker to get at the stock, which in some cases is 40 feet off the warehouse floor. Good review, though mechanical failure appears the culprit here.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 22, 2007)

I understand the urge to cut corners, I was up in a clients Spider Lift on Friday to make 3 cuts at ~60 ft. My saddle was in my truck and he had the FA harness on. I was decidedly uncomfortable making those cuts.


----------



## Al Smith (Aug 22, 2007)

Sorry to here about this fatality.

I complained about the requirement of using fall arrest systems when they were first made manditory.I have an entirely different out look now,they do save lives.


----------



## BigUglySquirrel (Aug 22, 2007)

Sprig said:


> That is simply horrible man, my heart and prayers go out to all involved. I can't understand people in buckets not clipping in, see it all the time around here and I shudder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Sprig-

Still don't have the whole story. As someone else mentioned, it has to be in the levelling system. The boom stayed eleveated and the bucket flipped. Leveling system is only logical culprit. Still trying to dig up all the facts and will report back asap. Thanks for taking a moment guys. I'm sure the family appreciates your thoughts and prayers. I know I feel a little better knowing that people are taking a second to reconsider just how important fall arrest is.


----------



## lawson's tree s (Aug 23, 2007)

sorry to hear about this accident. i get in a hurry sometimes and forget to hook my lanyard up most of the time i do have it on and 200 ft of climbing rope in the bucket too in case the truck cuts off.


----------



## Treetom (Aug 26, 2007)

*My condolensces*

Obituary at: http://www.legacy.com/Middletown/Obituaries.asp?Page=LifeStory&PersonID=93132057

My gut strap comes out of the bucket tomorrow and that "pain in the ass" body harness goes back in. Rest in peace, bro'.


----------

